# Snow thrower auger



## bobonthis (Dec 13, 2016)

I have an x720 JD garden tractor with a snow thrower (single throw) that I would like info on how to remove the auger in order to clean it up and paint it. Pics would also be nice if available.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF bobonthis

How about the model number of the blower unit itself ??


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------

